# Touareg Air Suspension



## e30m3gtr (Oct 25, 2005)

Let me first say that i am a tech at a dealer in the philadelphia area and that we are currently running into some problems with the air suspension. i know that this topic has been gone over before but i wanted to gather an idea about everyone's experiences. 
the problem is a fault in the level control module that illuminates the running gear workshop light in the mfi. the code that sets this light in my case is "signal wire of level control pressure sensor implausible signal." i have already replaced the valve block with integrated pressure sensor(done on first visit) and the right front air line(done on second visit). the vehicle is currently in now on its third visit for this problem.
i am aware of the tsb on this issue but believe me it is not much help. it basically says that this code is tripped because of a leak in the system. i am in the process of trying to correct this problem and have not recieved much help from vw. techline doesn't seem to know anything that is of help. 
basically i am trying to find out if any owners have gotten a complete fix on this issue. i know that it must be frustrating for owners, but i can tell you that it is very frustrating for the service departments as well. so if you had this exact fault(your repair order invoice should list the DTC) please respond to this thread. if you aren't sure if your fault was the one i stated above please don't respond because i am trying to get to the bottom of this problem. this is my only source for information on this topic until vw gets ELSA up and running(this program allows dealers to see how others have fixed similar problems and basically will link all the dealers together). any help on this issue sill be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (e30m3gtr)*

See this thread: http://forums.thecarlounge.net...56080 - it sounds like the same issue. If it is the same, see the posts in that thread by BravoCharlie, as it seems his service department has solved the problem for him. You can then us the "IM" icon to the left of his post to send him a message directly, and ask for contact info for his dealer.
Good luck, and please follow up here if and when you do find the solution.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

You're one of the few techs who seems genuinely interested in fixing a customer's problem. Just by virtue of posting here demonstrates this. I applaud that. I wish the service people in Puerto Rico got off their high horse attitude of "we're too good and knowledgeable to bother with your silly forum". When I come in with suggestions (from Vortex) for fixes to a specific issue with my Touareg, they look at me like, "leave the dangerous stuff to us and go sit and read a magazine or something". Bravo!
In fact, I've resorted to leaving TSBs laying around on the passenger seat in hopes that they'll look at them. Whenever I've tried to give them one, they're like "We're not even gonna look at that, because we haven't got that yet. We're not run by VWOA so the information we get is different."... Arses!



_Modified by Caribmon71 at 1:19 AM 10-25-2005_


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

my touareg is at dealer they wanted to keep it overnight,when i droped it off i left it running so that sm could see that the running gear fault light was on. they did replace the battery and stepper motor in auggust. john vaged it last week found
Address 34 Level Control
Controller 7L6 907 553 B
Component LUFTFDR>-CDC-3C1P1 3650
Coding 2215520
Shop # WSC 31414
1 Fault Found
1772- Singnal from Leval Control Pressure Sensor (G291)
088- Implausible Signal-Intermittent


_Modified by captainburg at 7:14 AM 10-28-2005_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (e30m3gtr)*

I'm sure you've done this but always make sure that the charging system is fully up to spec 14v and the battery/s are also in good order at rest. Low voltage will cause all sorts of bogus faults when the sensors and control units are not getting the juice the required or if they get below normal voltage at rest.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (V10)*

went to pick up my touareg bad news they want to keep it a little longer with the battery disconnected to see if all 4 corners stay level
good news they gave me a dodge pickup as a loner so i am on the way to the town dump with a load of tree branches from a tree i cut down last week


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (captainburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captainburg* »_good news they gave me a dodge pickup as a loner so i am on the way to the town dump with a load of tree branches from a tree i cut down last week

LOL, I wish my dealer would give me a dump truck as a loaner. Then I could use it to pick up a load of crushed stone.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (spockcat)*

i did that a few weeks ago they gave me a nissan titan, i went and got a load of stone to put around my shed, they use a rental co. to get ther loaners from


_Modified by captainburg at 6:30 PM 10-30-2005_


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (captainburg)*

And here we are all complaining that the loaners aren't good enough!!!
John.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (matthewsjl)*

just came back from dealer they are waiting for a part will be in mon or tue,i guess i will have to take the cover off my mercedes SL 600 and take it for a spin. will let everyone know what part # they put in and if the fix works


_Modified by captainburg at 3:01 PM 10-29-2005_


----------



## rinkerw (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (e30m3gtr)*

Well, back to the original post....my touareg has been in the shop for *52 days *for the Running Gear Workshop fault!!!!
They have replaced all four struts (had found leaks), about all the sensors, compressor and who knows what else...but the problem still exists!!!!






















The factory service rep for our area has been to see and work on the vehicle three times, with no luck!
I have requested twice that VWoA buy back the Touareg. One the first time, they said no, but gave me one month's payment. I haven't heard back from the second decision, but if it is "no" again *then I am going to get a lawyer*!!!








For a $50k+ vehicle, I am not very happy!


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension (rinkerw)*

Picked it up today they replaced the unit control valve part # 7L0-698-014, will let you know how long the fix holds up
Anthony


----------

